
No Genetic Associations Found in Autism GWAS - amelius
http://blog.23andme.com/health-traits/autism-study-reveals-no-genetic-associations/
======
aab0
This is from 4 years ago
([http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3471395/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3471395/))
and didn't even involve 23andMe (way to go, 23andMe, you've sure been making
good use of all that donated phenotype info...).

A more relevant link might be
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4650984/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4650984/)
; the GCTAs show that the common SNPs examined _do_ explain a decent fraction,
but it's increasingly looking like rare variants and novel mutations may
explain the rest.

